

Play any video from ThePirateBay with this chrome extension - 0x4139
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/cjdedeidlmkcnnpfkhiohnnlijbjhgfg/publish-accepted

======
computer
So my interpretation of how this works is that there's a server at
api.iflix.io[1] which acts as (caching?) torrent client, and the browser just
streams from that server. Seems like it probably won't last very long due to
copyright issues, and/or will have very high bandwidth costs?

You can use it to download arbitrary torrent files by modifying the URL. For
example, a changed link[2] downloads an Ubuntu ISO.

So there's no peer-to-peer work done by client-side javascript. (The server is
written in NodeJS.)

[1]
[http://api.iflix.io/play/_SOME_MAGNET_HERE_/0](http://api.iflix.io/play/_SOME_MAGNET_HERE_/0)

[2]
[http://api.iflix.io/play/b6b8ce579988a85b2a3ec8cd870ccb785d7...](http://api.iflix.io/play/b6b8ce579988a85b2a3ec8cd870ccb785d7807ca/0)

~~~
0x4139
Well, the thing is that this will work as a storage space with streaming
capabilities what you put there is your problem, in short terms some kind of
loophole in some countries can be found, the bandwidth is not a problem,
solutions can be found there.

------
Relys
Nice release, but how is the bandwidth going to be sustainable?

Also, for projects like XBMCTorrent the torrent is seeded while the user is
viewing the movie. Wouldn't abundant leaching completely destroy the
ecosystem?

------
icholboy
Tried it on a Breaking Bad video and it works like a charm. Question for the
author, are you sharing while streaming? Can your IP also be tracked like a
normal torrent client? Thanks.

~~~
0x4139
if you mean the client's ip then the answer is NO! it's made especially for
the guys that can't download torrents. well, the swarm, the peer connection
and everything is implemented from scratch, i could do upload but i'm not

~~~
KnightHawk3
Can you explain how it gets the content then?

~~~
0x4139
TL;DR Asks for the packets in the torrent in order and sends them to the
client, caching the location of the peers for future use

~~~
0x4139
Well, it's a torrent client that uses some specific trackers instead of using
dht for the swarm, after he gets the peers he requests the packets in order
that are send to a stream, that stream is sent to anyone that requests it.

------
0x4139
if you can't install the extension or you are using a different browser use
the website instead [http://iflix.io](http://iflix.io)

------
1337h4xatl
....porn startup. All the porn torrents online. Bangbros, Brazzers, people
would just use this technoogy to start that...can we still get into the
current YC batch? lmao

------
eglover
Really impressive. I remember lots of attempts at this a while ago but no real
success.

------
deadfall
Wow, incredible. I can even skip forward and I am not sure how this works.

~~~
0x4139
magic!

~~~
seanflyon
Sufficiently advanced technology!

------
kenrett
Can't download...

~~~
0x4139
you can't install the extension? use the website instead
[http://iflix.io](http://iflix.io)

